

Creating Effective Landing Pages - pron
http://muddylemon.com/2012/03/creating-effective-landing-pages/

======
gibybo
Google's cache:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://muddylemon.com/2012/03/creating-
effective-landing-pages/)

------
goblin89
Didn't know about “hero shot”—now I see where "hero-unit" class in Twitter
bootstrap CSS comes from. =)

Overall, although some points may look obvious, the advice is very well-
written and structured, and I think is worth a lot. Looking forward to future
posts.

------
viana007
If you want a effective landing page, you need to do CRO (Conversion Rate
Optimization), for this you need to know usability, make test A/B and
measuring analytics data =)

~~~
Gustomaximus
He mentions this at the end as his next article. But it should be in this list
as a must do.

A problem with marketing is often peoples opinion of there skill out-weighs
the reality. And you will have an influential person like a senior exec trying
to add things to pages or do their own messaging. With A/B testing this is
fine, you make a few versions of the page and then the results give answer. It
really forces people to back their opinion and not just throw it out there.
And shuts up those people that are consistently wrong. All while being much
less personal than duking it out over opinions that can create friction....
yes it is essential.

------
muddylemon
Sorry about all that crashing, I created a static copy in its place so that
page is loading much snappier.

~~~
diminish
Similar to bootstrap for twitter, it would be nice if someone comes up with a
"bootstrap landing page" which contains all the elements which muddylemon
suggests and which is further customisable. or does it already exist?

~~~
muddylemon
There are some options out there, from landing page themes on sites like
themeforest, to plugin systems like premise and Saas apps like Unbounce to
whatever you would call Prosper202 to... well, there's a lot of stuff out
there.

That said, twitter bootstrap has most of those elements, even down to the
hero-unit already built in, so I guess it would qualify for that too.

------
techaddict
This sounds like a similar article from Design Festival:

Attributes of Effective Landing Pages: 10 Landing Page Reviews
(<http://designfestival.com/10-landing-page-reviews/>)

------
DanielRibeiro
Another great blog on the subject: [http://www.ashmaurya.com/2009/11/from-
minimum-viable-product...](http://www.ashmaurya.com/2009/11/from-minimum-
viable-product-to-landing-pages/)

------
tonetheman
heh the first rule would be keep your site up?

~~~
diminish
yes! planning for instant scaling is part of a good landing page design. If
customers can't land, the missed opportunity is huge indeed.

PS: the web site was down totally at the time of this writing.

~~~
muddylemon
Yes, I recently moved servers, just doubled the memory and now i'm trying to
get in so i can make a static copy. fun!

~~~
diminish
ok, just try to make it up :) I promise I ll read and vote up when it comes up
...

~~~
muddylemon
It's back. Had to reboot the server and sneak back on before you guys came
back.

Always on the weekend, amirite

------
mackyinc
Thank you for sharing this as I am now blank with ideas.

------
icode
Looks like it worked to the extent of self-destruction.

------
klaut
uhm, the site appears to be unresponsive for me.

~~~
muddylemon
Working on it, it's up and down right now.

